# Lie About the Above Poster



## Yami Angel Christian

Since this got closed, I'm reopening it! The rules are simples: Jus tell a wee fib about the person who posted before you! So, for example the next poster could say I didn't jus revive this thread, and then the next person could say that poster jus bit off their own hand for not reviving this game themselves, etc, etc!


----------



## ZimD

^ Completely fucking hates Forum Games and would never even consider re-creating a thread.


----------



## ignore_this_acct

^Hates this thread


----------



## ZimD

^ is the most pro-war person you'll ever meet


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is jealous cuz in a recent pole, he was revealed as the second most pro-war person in the world, after Bay, that is!


----------



## Tomatochu

^secretly enjoys caramelldansen


----------



## Barubu

^Can't count to potato.


----------



## Tomatochu

^ avatar has a well drawn santa hat


----------



## Barubu

^ 's avatar actually has a santa hat.


----------



## Tomatochu

^ remembers that one scene from Scanners


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Shouldn't be listened to cuz it clearly reminds him of DragonBall: Evolution!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a giant creepy energy leech who does shownumbers with random Power Rangers.


----------



## godzilla898

^Likes to detonate nukes while sitting on her throne in Seatopia


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Sniffs cyanide for "prosperity."


----------



## Flareth

^ has recived the BagelBlade on Pokemon Heartgold.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Evolved into a Bagelfagle when I used the BagelBlade on her.


----------



## godzilla898

^eats nothing but churros


----------



## Lili

^  Picks their nose while jumping on top of a dead raccoon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stuck a live raccoon up her nose.


----------



## hyphen

^ Has has secret love for pots.


----------



## godzilla898

^Hatched from an egg


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^Does not have an awesome named after a fictional monster.


----------



## Zoltea

^is blue


----------



## Wargle

^ is a flaming water drop.


----------



## Lili

^ herped a derp


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Is, proven by common sense and science, one of the elusive members of the species Gobbledegook that used to populate East America.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is part of a tribe that worships a great Gobbledegook named Schabbleju.


----------



## Lili

^  hates mushrooms on toast with eggs on the side


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Wasn't just ninjaed by me.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has come up with a devious plan to use the Large Hadron Collider to make an infinite amount of black holes until one creates a convenient wormhole into the exact area a hoard of gold the approximate value of France is located.


----------



## Lili

^  is an omelet


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is my sidekick in my devious plan.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Foresaw the future under the moonlight last night, which resulted in an unlikely prophecy that the moon would come out tonight.


----------



## Lili

^  Is MY sidekick in a devious plan


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole the moon from my unwilling shoes.


----------



## Lili

^  did not confuse me with what she just said


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows that I have no idea what the heck I just said either.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Lost the Game.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has found out the win condition for the Game. And 18 converted to Base 4.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a man named Greckle Greckle who lives in my hair and only comes out in tight situations as a deus ex machina to offer advice and allow me to solve the issue of the day.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has found out my secret identity, which I take part in on my days off. But your secret identity is actually elkcerG elkcerG, which was the cause of the Tiny Quiet - so named because nobody even knows about it.


----------



## RespectTheBlade

^ knows the atomic mass of Rd (Rubberduckium)


----------



## Silver

^ eats little children


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has engaged in nine violent criminal acts: jaywalking, being nice to others, whaling in Nebraska, traveling around the world in eighty minutes, helping the elderly, birdwatching, feeding chipmunks, talking, and worst of all _friendship_. The horror!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Shot me because I found out his secret identity AND about the Tiny Quiet. Then proceeded to desecrate my grave with elkcerG elkcerG written five thousand times in chocolate frosting.


----------



## Lili

^  wears wooden clogs and likes tulips too much


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has a fetish for my wooden clogs.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Owns a pair of wooden clogs.


----------



## godzilla898

^Goes to the park to eat the little kids


----------



## Lili

^ Is actually the last one of it's kind, the wild Tyrannopoopamonis.  It survives off of eating human flesh and cars


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole those eggs in her signature from the wild Tyrannopoopamonis.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Stole everything of mine which was not both nailed down and on fire.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is actually an egg from a Tyrannopoopamonis


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Laid the eggs and is super mega crinked off that they were stolen.


----------



## hyphen

^
Did not post here.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Posted whilst sitting on top of me.


----------



## Tomatochu

^'s avatar has horns


----------



## Lili

^ cannot count to potato


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Is currently devising a plan to blow up Pluto to achieve supervillain status. Unfortunately, if the plan did go through correctly, nobody would notice.


----------



## Lili

^ is a n00b


----------



## Silver

^ate Elmo for dinner


----------



## Lili

^  Is the creator of Astro Boy


----------



## hyphen

^ Is not an Astro Boy fangirl.


----------



## D I N O S A U R

^ Is not a Sherlock Holmes fan.


----------



## Silver

^ does not remind me of a Ke$ha song


----------



## godzilla898

^Does remind me of PUDDIN'


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Albus Dumbledore's boyfriend.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Sold a kidney to buy more Muenster cheese.


----------



## Silver

^ ate all the wild pokemon in the world while doing shrooms


----------



## Lili

^  puts Santa hats on bat-looking things


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Puts Santa hats on the tails of random Scrimspampers.


----------



## Lili

^  Is one of the Scrimspanpers I put Santa hats on


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Scrimspamper hunter.


----------



## Lili

^  Knows my secret that I kill and eat wild Scrimspampers


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Tried to eat me, because I am a Scrimspamper.


----------



## ole_schooler

^ did their thesis on Scrimspamper edibility.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Keeps coming to me in my sleep (somehow) to offer me Scrimspamper so it is not taken away and horded by the Tyranopoopamonis in his cave made entirely of rubberduckium!!!


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ stole the rubberduckium.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Begged and pleaded with me to take the Rubberduckium of his hands so he could join the Elite Ranks among the Vocal Yorkshiremen!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Tried to steal Rubberduckium from the Bamp Fos Bank in a huge caper only to be foiled by me.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the real rubberduckium thief


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Wants to join the group of vocal Yorkshiremen, cuz he thinks we're cool!


----------



## Lili

^  Mother is a Yorkshireman


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Ran off and married a Yorkshireman.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Cheated on said Yorkshireman


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Is the founder and CEO of Yorkshireman Productions, Inc., which mass-produces Yorkshiremen to be cheated.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Tosses Yorkshiremen as if they were water balloons at Principal Spalonking's car.


----------



## Lili

^  Is an abuser of Yorkshiremen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Murders Yorkshiremen with nothing more than a spoon and a bowl of pencil shavings.


----------



## Lili

^  helps me in my murderous rage against Yorkshiremen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Once hallucinated that I was a Yorkshireman and tried to kill me when I tried to get her off of the horrible habit.


----------



## Lili

^  Tried to get me out of my horrible habit


----------



## Gryzalb

^ When she said "horrible habit," the "horrible" was in _massive _sarcasm quotes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Also came to my psychiatric practice to get help with his shrooms addiction.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Called me a cannibal for recreationally eating other fellow shrooms.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a crazy cannibal who also wants his fellow shrooms with some fava beans and a nice chianti.


----------



## Glaciachan

^ Is part of the group "People for the Prevention of Shroom Cannibalism.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a turtle.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole the TARDIS.


----------



## Wargle

^ proposed to me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ When the wedding came, left me standing at the altar and crying hysterically.


----------



## godzilla898

^Took out a shotgun and killed everyone there


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the leader of a bunch of assassins who tried to kill me after I did so.


----------



## Wargle

^ finally married me, because she planned the wedding when I had Eye Suregery


----------



## Lili

^  Had no idea I was the leader of the assassins


----------



## Gryzalb

^ While secretly plotting the downfall of her arch-nemesis broke a leg while performing at the wedding concert.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the person I cheated on my husband with after I was angry at him for having his stupid Eye Surgery on something as important as our wedding.


----------



## Lili

^  Had a threesome with Gryzalb and I


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Wargle's sister which makes this whole thing five times more screwed up.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is new


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Turned five last Saturday.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has a weird memory about some giant creepy energy leech and another little thing about the Power Rangers (maybe?), but unfortunately is too tired to remember.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Once held New York hostage with a superweapon for 10 minutes until the battery died.


----------



## godzilla898

^Had a dream about horror movies and a giant spider


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Has lived in a cave at the bottom of the sea for millions of years and has survived incidents including but not limited to: nuclear bombs, attack of mechanical clones of himself, missile strikes, the entire military, collapsing skyscrapers, crystal behemoths from outer space, and being reduced to a skeleton. He got better.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Immune to nuclear bombs, attack of mechanical clones of himself, missile strikes, the entire military, collapsing skyscrapers, crystal behemoths from outer space, and being reduced to a skeleton.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Tried to test his resistance to nuclear weapons by sticking one up his nose. Was not so lucky as Gryzalb.


----------



## Glaciachan

^ Leads a rebel force that consists mostly of giant tomatoes and bored accountants.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is one of the bored accountants and my right-hand man despite being a chick.


----------



## Wargle

^ Just thinks she cheated on me, fir the oerson was dead before she got there.


----------



## godzilla898

^Eats nothing but toast


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is one of the many people I cheated with on Wargle.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Was on my team of superheroes until it had to be disbanded for lack of insurance.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the reason that they took away our insurance due to his made insane time stunts that cost the company too much money.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Beat up many of the insurance company's members after they took away the insurance due to them not supporting superheroes and thus being unpatriotic and evil and supporting crime, supervillains, and evil arch-nemeses.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the Insurance Company President and the one who I beat up last in an epic katana Japanese weapons fight that involved jumping on the sides of buildings and flying through the air.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Had to be sent into an alternate dimension to calm down after that fight.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Involved in a certain mystery about Britain's PM beng sent 10 years in the future (if you don't get the reference, that's your problem).


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Broke into his current location.

(Any chance of a hint, like which one or something?)


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Hacked my account.

(the ref from post 128 is from the professor layton series.)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Hacked into my mind.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Hacked into my time machine


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Won the Game.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Flips off shoes because they offend his people.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Is equally offended by the idea of socks. Bah!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Thrives in socks due to being fungus.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Thinks that dihydrogen monoxide is the deadliest toxin on Earth, even moreso than mushrooms growing in people's socks.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a specialist in Long Windedly Named Chemicals.


----------



## Lili

^ Is a blue hedgehog that enjoys pineapple juice and chili dogs


----------



## Gryzalb

Is said blue hedgehog's arch-nemesis, a mustached inventor who wants to _rule the world_. _HATES_ THAT HEDGEHOG!


----------



## Lili

^  Is my mustache


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole my moustache and then claimed it as her own, turning Gryzalb into it.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^thinks I have posted in this particular thread before


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Full Name: Cheifus Zakalakapromsha Dala Murecklesza.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Full Name: Arylett Dawnsborough The Seventh, Slayer of Cheifus Zakalakapromsha Dala Murecklesza, Conquerer of Fate, Champion of Flame, Lord of the Mountain, the Lava-Cleansed, who dared to harm the wielder of Turzorough, the Shatterblade, and brought an end to the evil reign of Ilmurand the Tyrant.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Found out my real, actual title and now must face being eaten by Messengers.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Is turning green, slowly but surely.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is turning rainbow because she tasted the rainbow.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Is going to turn into an invisible pink unicorn because he tasted green light.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is going to turn ape because she tasted a banana.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Tired of being fooled by deceptive cakes, baked a nice apple pie. Sadly, the pie was a lie.

Then the pie ate itself.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the reason that the pie was a lie. Created a large complex space warping time machine thing that somehow converts desserts into fabrications.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Unfortunately co-engineered the project with me, leading to the eventual collapse of the Sahara Dessert into an uninhabitable wasteland, called the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Became very greedy at one point during the project, went mad with power, and then decided to do it on his own which lead to him creating the Sahara Desert.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ When I did so, made no attempt to stop me and just ran off with all the cake, pie, brownies and ice cream she could find before the Dessert turned into a lie.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Cried when he found out that I had taken all of that and plotted revenge.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Proceeded to lose all of the ice cream, pie, and cake to a swindler on the streets wearing a silly-looking shako and fake mustache.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the swindler - that was his revenge.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^Is not amused in the slightest that that conversation is going on.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Really doesn't understand the conversation it is talking about.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Doesn't understand _anything _and is being fooled, along with everyone else, by a ridiculous amounts of silly conspiracies in every single detail in life. Said conspiracies are being promoted by aliens from beyond the grave who have come to this Earth in order to enslave us all! D:


----------



## dolphinfish

^Is not sure that was a lie.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is actually a whalerus, not a dolphinfish.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a giant stack of pancakes


----------



## dolphinfish

^Is planning to eat Arylett Dawnsborough, because she is a giant stack of pancakes.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is going to put syrup on me before godzilla eats me.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Is really more concerned with the fact that I lost the syrup than that she's about to be eaten.


----------



## Lili

^  Replaced the syrup with powdered sugar


----------



## dolphinfish

^Does not understand the glory of powdered sugar.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^ Is allergic to oxygen.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Exhales oxygen


----------



## Chief Zackrai

(How did you know I am a plant?! Seriously though- we were looking for my cells once under a microscope, and the only one we found was a square O.o)

^Didn't just freak me out a little.


----------



## dolphinfish

(Woah.  ...does that mean your children might exhale oxygen?  If so, they could totally save the earth from global warming, just by breathing!)
^Isn't easily freaked out.


----------



## Lili

^  Freaks everyone out with their looks.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^ Is the tallest person in the forum.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a hungry sucking blob


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a god blob.


----------



## Ledabot

^ Nose resembles Pinocchio


----------



## Wargle

^ IS Pinocchio


----------



## Lili

^  Is Pinocchio's creator, Gepetto


----------



## MentheLapin

^ Is a whale whose hunger can only be satisfied by puppets.


----------



## Lili

^  Sends annoying chainmail texts to everyone on their contacts


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Dances atop my contacts.


----------



## Lili

^ Dropped one of her contact lenses on the bathroom floor of a club.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the lens I dropped and got into a whacky adventure involving other misfit items.


----------



## Lili

^  Was one of the misfit items I ran into


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is allergic to corn flakes


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^ Likes to sleep with dead puppies.


----------



## Lili

^ Is a dead puppy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a live cat.


----------



## Lili

^  knows my secret identity


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is actually me, that's the secret identity.


----------



## godzilla898

^Really is the bathroom the contact lens was dropped in


----------



## SonicNintendo

^ Was the contact lens that was dropped in the bathroom/arylett (oh you'd like that wouldn't you?)


----------



## dolphinfish

^Is a graffiti artist the lives in that bathroom, which is the reason he knows this.


----------



## Lili

^  Was the owner of the club that the bathroom was in


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was the prostitute of the owner of the club.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Was my girlfriend, and unaware of the prostitute's existence.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Was the girlfriend of the bathroom/cat, property of a club owner who had a prostitute; said bathroom/cat had a contact lens dropped into it and was scribbled over by a graffiti artist. No mushrooms were involved.


----------



## dolphinfish

^Was the mushroom-loving mother of the owner of the bathroom/cat (which had a girlfriend).  The aforementioned owner had a prostitute.  Said bathroom/cat had a contact lens dropped onto it and was scribbled over by a graffiti artist.

(So... that would make me the owner of the bathroom which I am dating.  O__o)


----------



## godzilla898

^Has a prostitute for a girlfriend.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the pimp of the prostitute girlfriend.


----------



## Lili

^  Has made said pimp and prostitute their bitches


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Set up the pimp and prostitute in business


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Took and sold my Rubberduckium house so he could convince Arylet to let him be her bitch!


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Unfortunately, the Rubberduckium house was actually made of chicken wings and turtle shells and thus burned down in a terrible fire upon reaching Time Psyduck's house. D:


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Once told me is actually a Cacaw Scribe! (thanks for that one, Kiba)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the chicken wings that I want to eat.


----------



## Lili

^  Doesn't know that the chicken is actually turkey.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a gigantic turkey matron.


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^Stole my cake and forces me to play bunch of puzzles to get it back.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Solved one of my puzzles and in revenge, turned me into a cake.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the cake stolen from Kirby-Chan (TIME PARADOX!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Didn't just rape my cakeish mind.


----------



## Flareth

^ is covered in vanilla icing and raisins


----------



## Lili

^  Puts raisins on cake.  I mean, srsly.  Who the fudge crackers does that?


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a fudge cracker from the Planet Shakabo.


----------



## Lili

^  Eats my fellow race of fudge crackers.


----------



## Gryzalb

^ Thinks that vanilla fudge crackers are the absolute _worst _thing on Planet Shakabo because they don't taste nearly as good


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a vanilla fudge cracker from Planet Shakabo


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a cinnamon fudge cracker from the rival planet Nakabol.


----------



## Lili

^  Misspelled the name of my planet.  It is actually Nabooliotolitolini


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^ Can break the sound barrior. In 3 seconds.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Can rape the sound barrior.


----------



## Silver

^ Can lick the sound barrier


----------



## Lili

^ Is the sound barrier


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is sitting on the sound barrier with Kira-Chan's Dark Magician Girl while looking up on the Internet T.S. Ark Royal hoping to gawk at pictures of me 11 years ago and those incredible glasses I used to wear!


----------



## Lili

^  Isn't confusing


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Really wants you to call her "Card Licker"!


----------



## Lili

^  Is a lint-licker!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a dint-sicker.


----------



## Lili

^  Is a doo-doo head.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is an evil enchantress, who puts me in trances.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a trap


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Tried shoving me into the Trap so he wouldn't be caught in it! Moo!! Feel my YORKSHIRE RAEG!!!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stuffs little creatures called Maggledrogs up his smiffle.


----------



## Leaftail

^ Used Poison Gas in my general direction.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Took my Poison Gas and used it to power gigantic suits of armor and then eventually created an empire spanning the entire world which a rag tag team of rebels had to take down, but then was killed by a crazy man with an excessively long sword.


----------



## Lili

^ Must be smoking something


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Must be drinking something. Constantly, in fact. Or else she will suffer from neomapothosis.


----------



## Kali the Flygon

^ is immune from mylittleponyitis


----------



## Lili

^  Has also caught mlpitis


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is trying to spread it my way, somehow not deterred by my YORKSHIRE RAEG!! HOW?


----------



## Lili

^  Needs to stop bringing up yorkshire rags


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Did not jus feel my YORKSHIRE RAEG!!! ("Yorkshire rags"?)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Does not make me think of a Yorkshire Terrier.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is not a liar.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is not a paradox


----------



## EspiaEspeon

^Eats crickets


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is one of the people who is obsessed with Espeon/Umbreon/Lucario who I see more and more often


----------



## Kirby-Chan

^ Don't know that person is British and drink tea all day.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not not a sentient floating ring.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

Didn't turn me, Esp, Inu, Pha and Krazzy down to an afternoon of tea and animé with our clan brother (Esp isn't in our clan, by the way)!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Got bitten by a wild weremodge.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is not excentric


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Put on a cap, and called himself Baal Zuvasa, travelling through the clouds with a band of singing rainbow birds and one cat as he educates the peoples around the Grand Sky Canyon about the joys of the Earth Land bellow. However, in an epic twist in the story, the government of the Grand Sky Canyon eventually becomes corrupt as a new figure takes power. This figure turns out to be his father and has an immense hatred for all Earthlandians and the prospect of them "invading the pure sky" with their new inventions called "airplanes." Eventually, and his gang of ragtag misfits and rainbow birds manage to eject his father down to Earth Land to his presumable death... except it turns out that his father reincarnates as Hitler and thus plagues another world yet again...


----------



## Flareth

^ did not just lie awesomely


----------



## Lili

^ Danced with her Uncle Kevin, a pedophile who roams around town saying how much he likes the dresses the little girls are wearing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Sticks frooples up the nose.


----------



## Lili

^  Just lied about me


----------



## godzilla898

^May or may not be a lie, like the cake is.


----------



## Flareth

^ just jumped over twelve sharks in a row


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is known as Flarua Daskinpants.


----------



## Lili

^  IS known as Farty McFarterson from Fartstown, Fartsylvania.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Doesn't realise Ary's actually from Fartsmouth, Fartshire! Which is annoying to me, cos it's right next door to Yorkshire...


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Owns seventy two Yorkshire Terriers which all prouce into my yard at Fartsmouth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Keeps handing Yorkshire Terriers off to me, not realising I'm not keen on little dogs!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^also eats them for lunch


----------



## Lili

^ Eats caterpillars.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Eats LIVING PONIES WITH BBQ SAUCE


----------



## Lili

^ Must be corrected that I feed them to bears, not myself


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is an ursa minor.


----------



## Lili

^  Is my mother, the Ursa Major


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a drag queen with a gigantic hat made of vegetables.


----------



## Lili

^  Did not just remind me of Lady Gaga


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Did not just make me giggle.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is not creepy


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Does not think I'm creepy.


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives in an undersea glacier between Europe and Asia.


----------



## Lili

^  IS her roommate in said undersea glacier


----------



## godzilla898

^Is landlord of said glacier


----------



## sv_01

^Is a kitten with a pink flower on its head


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Did not completely change subject


----------



## Zero Moment

^Didn't also change the subject.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a giant random cake


----------



## Kali the Flygon

^ Ate the giant random cake before I could :(


----------



## sv_01

^ Hates all levitating dragons


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Does not pretend to know Kali's likings (HOW 'BOUT HYDREIGON)


----------



## godzilla898

^Did not remind me of hydrogen


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is part of the Root Canal Clause, a strange band of Canadian dentist lawyers who sing in French about Le Wibblé Jickouis.


----------



## Flareth

^ is actually a Russian outlaw codenamed "The Letterzine"


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Caught her hair on fire while making banana bread.


----------



## Glace

^ burnt the banana bread :(


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is the banana bread


----------



## Glace

^ Is a pile of cookies


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stuck a pile of cookies in their pores.


----------



## sv_01

^ Hasn't registered anywhere except the CoD forums.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a gigantic LaZOR RoBOT named SV, Model 01 who is designed to facilitate the eggs of platypuses.


----------



## Glace

^ is one foolish platypus


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Dislikes to talk about platypus


----------



## Glace

^ Eats platypus


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Norfed a platypus' behind.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a platypus behind


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Fell in platypus soup when Animal-Type-Thingy was young

YEAH. THAT'S WHAT YOU GET FOR GOOFING AROUND THE PRONOUN RULE.


----------



## Glace

o.o

^ Is goofing around with the pronoun rule


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Has an uncontrollable anger towards negative numbers


----------



## Glace

^ Has tantrums when "He" hears about polynomials


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is allergic to unicorns


----------



## Glace

^ Has a flat tire


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Has a flat motorized ant-eating whale


----------



## Glace

^ Captured Willy T-T


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Has toenail cancer


----------



## Glace

^ Has heart cancer o.e


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

Hum... that isn't a lie though...

  Yeah. I really have heart cancer. It's under treatment it shouldnt be that bad, but eh... Don't make fun of that.

^Did not totally get a lesson about posting possible diseases.


p.s. I dont really have heart cancer.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a piece of porkchop


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is a ball of fire


----------



## Glace

^ Is not spreading anger in the heart of little children


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is not a liar.


----------



## Glace

^ Eats Liars


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^likes friendship built on money


----------



## Glace

^ Likes money built on friendship


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Never lies about a subject linked to my last comment


----------



## Glace

^ Is not lying


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Does not do it again


----------



## Glace

^ Does not like humiliating people


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is not sensible.


But seriously i dont particularly like to humiliate people where did you get that


----------



## Glace

((You just humiliated me :3 It wasn't meant to be personal or anything D: Sorryy))

^ Does not prefer children over pancakes


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Jumps 4m high on a zebra


----------



## Glace

^ Sings on an elephant's ear


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Can fill up to 9 full mangos in his/her mouth


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stuffs nooples up the frimhaster.


----------



## Glace

^ Eats once every 60 days


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows what a noople is and went on a date with a Noopfalian one day, only to be rejected massively and cry for seven hours about uncrémanced lavishes.


----------



## Glace

^ Knows I am too lazy to read that sentence


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Just lied.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is not a fuchsia person


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a greevellowish bluruddy person.


----------



## Glace

^ does not like colors


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^did not make me laugh really loud for being completely mesmerized by that sentence i dont understand a word of

EDIT: I was talking about Arylett sorry.


----------



## Glace

^ did not mistakenly post after me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows that most of the time, I really have no idea what the hell I'm inventing with all these crazy words. Also, scomples merrily through the Spankhopping Lane.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Did not create a time paradox


----------



## Glace

^ did not say something that i have no idea what its about because i dont feel like viewing other posts


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Views people through the Lenses of Seventy-Two, which allows you to see someone's Fractal Number. Then uses the Fractal Number to hack into their life like a Gameshark and take control of them.


----------



## Glace

^ did not say something amazingly complicated


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a wizard named Frildyn Häciorekourèr who specializes in the complex, creating elaborate mental illusions known as Espers. These Espers consume a person so much that they psychologically alter their entire minds after they are done and change their personality depending on the illusion. Tried to cast an Esper on Lord of the Fireflies, but he ended up summoning his cadron of Vespa Ardiens, which is Firefly for Fireflies. This allowed him to transform into his true form: Baal Zuvasa, the savior of the Grand Sky Canyon, the True Lord of Fireflies. The two of them get into an epic battle in which Fryden uses his Esper technique to try to imprison Baal's mind in a pile of uncrémenced lavishes. But Baal managed to use his secret Greevellowish Bluruddy Vespa Ardiens Aura attack and fend off the Esper technique, which also happens to be supereffective against Animal-types. Thus, Frildyn fainted and Baal gained Seventy-Two experience, which allowed him to learn Fractal Number.


----------



## sv_01

^ has no imagination


----------



## Glace

^ Is not captain obvious :P 

((Again, nothing I say is personal))


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Got totally knackframmed by Baal Zuvasa.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a lover of a komodo dragon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the grandauntise of my komodo dragon girlfriend.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a silly goose


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the bee's knees. Because bees have knees somehow.


----------



## Glace

^ Is the cat's meow


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the whore's leggings.


----------



## Glace

^ Is the fool's gold


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the eye of the tiger.


----------



## Glace

^ Is livin on a prayer


----------



## godzilla898

^Is screaming out an annoying song


----------



## Glace

^ Is telling the truth


----------



## Flareth

^ is sitting at a truckstop with a truckful of Zorua


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole away my heart in a whirlwind of cards and chance.


----------



## Glace

^ Overused her luck


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows Hi-Luckaga, a spell that causes strange things to occur only on Tuesdays, at 5 PM or AM.


----------



## Glace

^ Knows Lo-Luckaga a spell that causes normal things to occur only on Tuesdays, at 5 PM or AM.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Also knows No-Luckaga which nullifies everything on Wednesdays, but on Fridays, it causes you to trip over stuff and have consistently bad luck, but ONLY at 7 PM. If you cast it at any other time on a Friday, it only makes a Lady Luck appear and attempt to make out with the nearest target, then steal all their money and run away.


----------



## Glace

^ Knows All-Luckaga, which is a spell that enhances all performance in everything on every Saturday at 7:00 AM or PM, but if it is used on any other day, the first person interacted with gains the immense luck at 3:00 AM or PM


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Has something to say


----------



## godzilla898

^Has forgotten how this thing works.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a ground-type Teddiursa


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Ice-type Flareon


----------



## Glace

^ Is a Caterpie's Caterpie


----------



## Flareth

^ is Captain Hammer's hammer.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is your mom.*
*PIME TARADOX


----------



## Glace

^ Is Skywalker's father


----------



## Flareth

^ makes seven layer bean dip of the gods


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Bean Dip God who Zora fought the ambassador of Turkey to save.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the ambassador of Turkey.


----------



## Glace

^ is the fall of turkey


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the turkey, who after traveling into the future and witnessing his own demise, built himself a giant fort to defend against any and all attacks, only for a sinkhole to open up underneath and kill him.


----------



## Glace

^ is an agent of fate


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is an agent of change and moustaches.


----------



## Glace

^ is a moustache


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the one who wears me.


----------



## sv_01

^ Controls the Earth's lithosphere from a space station made of Rafflesia petals.


----------



## Glace

^ Is not number 1


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a box of fur!


----------



## Glace

^ Is fur of box!


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a big stinky plant


----------



## ignore_this_acct

^Is a house plant


----------



## Glace

^ Is a greenhouse


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Nomply Jones, the Master of every single Luckaga spell that ever exists. Can cast all of them, any day of the week, and make any effect happen.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a giant marshmallow with a force field generator and an automatic laser.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Thinks she's Solid Snake and keeps trying to sneak into said marshmallow with force field and lasers!


----------



## Glace

^ Is a marshmallow containing lasers and such


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a creepy turret


----------



## Glace

^ Is a piece of pie


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Skinny dips in excrement.


----------



## Glace

^ Is allergic to kitty wars and books


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Sweats maple syrup


----------



## Glace

^ Is the Easter Bunny


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Wishes to regard my waffleballs.


----------



## godzilla898

^Makes riceballs and sells them at a stand in Italytown


----------



## Glace

^ Is going to eat me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Luckaga Master.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is firin thar laz0rz


----------



## Glace

^ Is the color gween


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is one of the three most beautiful colors lost in the Color Wars, a dark era in Seemsian times.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Nofflesab, the Grand Lazario Master of Colour and Chance.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Looks funnily enought a lot like what said Lazario does on a weekend...


----------



## Zero Moment

^Cast a spell that makes all toasters toast toast.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Likes to make prank calls under the name of Marik from Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series!


----------



## Zero Moment

^Does not watch Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is LiltleKuriboh, the maker of one of the fake Yu-Gi-Oh! The Abridged Series'!


----------



## Zero Moment

^Does not know who that is


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Thinks that jus cos I am English, I know LittleKuriboh personally!


----------



## Zero Moment

^Did not jist have horri le spwlling


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Keeps trying to tell everyone the reason I type like that in Forums only isn't due to the fact that that's the way I am! (I did used to say "cuz", but seeing as we're under the pretence that that OC has been put into a nut house, I switched to "cos", partly to see if anyone notices, but I still say "jus"!)


----------



## Zero Moment

^Does not use horrible spelling anyway


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Dances with peemsniffles.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Dance with spaghetti


----------



## Glace

^ Gets tangled in spaghetti


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has hair made of spaghetti.


----------



## Glace

^ Has eyes made of spaghetti


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a heap of spaghetti


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a giant spaghetti woman.


----------



## Starly

^ Has hair made of spaghetti.


----------



## Glace

^ Is a cookie


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a fake cake


----------



## Glace

^ Is a fraud


----------



## Zero Moment

^Uses Cannonoli Cannon frequently in KoL.


----------



## Glace

^ Is speaking something of which I am not aware of


----------



## Zero Moment

> Shouldn't know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Glace

^ Is arachnidsGrip


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an overlevelled Ariados


----------



## Glace

^ Is Generation 28


----------



## godzilla898

^Is from Generation -3


----------



## Glace

^ Has fallen into oblivion


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has fallen into the Vivacious Trenches of Nacrakaismore, a most vile bog of spleetsacklers.


----------



## Glace

^ Is cherry pie


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is blueberry pie.


----------



## Glace

^ Is an acai berry type thing


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Rawst Berry overdone easy.


----------



## Glace

^ Is an egg sunnyside up


----------



## Starly

^ is a cake and a lie


----------



## Glace

is an ugly cookie


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare

is a Chandelure.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Jean Thompson, a 25 year old British woman with rainbow hair and an inane obsession with fruit.


----------



## Hogia

^Is male.


----------



## sv_01

^Is a super-fast Geodude that has high Special stats and lives in Lake Acuity.


----------



## Glace

^ Is using Bibarel an HM slave (Yay!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has mastered all forms of Luckaga.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is upon your throne


----------



## Glace

^ Is Mafia...ing


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is sitting on my head whilst I sit on the throne being a jester fool.


----------



## Glace

^ Rules Arylettopia


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Lied.


----------



## Glace

^ told the truth


----------



## sv_01

^ assassinated an antiroyalist Abomasnow


----------



## Glace

^ is in Well... Europe


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Ate a plesiosaurus for nap


----------



## Glace

^ Is giving up food for lent


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Believes that I am the Queen of Arylettopia.


----------



## Sweet Silver Nightmare

^Is a purple man with 14 arms


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is my purple wife with five arms; her other arm got lopped off in a tragic rollarskating accident involving an apple cart, seven kittens, and a French man named moi who refuses to capitalize his name due to a belief that capital letters are Evil.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Was involved in the said accident by throwing bananas all over the place.


----------



## Glace

^ was a cocoon falling off a tree


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the butterfly mommy of the cocoon.


----------



## Glace

^ is the material of the cocoon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Produced me too, technically, if I am to be the material.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a time paradox


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is the time paradox


----------



## Glace

^ Is a plain paradox


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is a mountain paradox


----------



## Glace

^ Is a tiny little fool


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is a humongous giant fool


----------



## Glace

^ Is supercalifragilisticexpealidocious


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is jinaecously frimaciously stupendously hydrotic.


----------



## Glace

^ Is pronouncing her name incorrectly


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the me of them.


----------



## Glace

^ Is the them of me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the they of is.


----------



## Glace

^ Is the is of they


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the be of see.


----------



## Glace

^ Is the y of z


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is q to the power of c minus d plus q's coefficient divided by 2.


----------



## Glace

^ Is making sense


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Can tell me that the answer to my equation is 6.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Number Six the Cylon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Number Six Crayon.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is Scarlet Crayon, evil twin of Red Crayon


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Blue Crayon, the gangster father of Red Crayon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Black Crayon, the evil uncle of Red Crayon.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is Red Crayon


----------



## Glace

^ Is a rainbow crayon


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is a glacier


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Seeks 99 legends.


----------



## Glace

^ Seeks boroughs of dawns.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is ice in France.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a French in Iceland


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is a porcupine pie


----------



## sv_01

^Is an oversized Eiffel Tower in Greenland


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Likes Shelmets


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a hedgehog pie.


----------



## Zero Moment

^is a cowpie


----------



## Glace

^ is magick


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is seven.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is Magyk


----------



## Spatz

^ Is n00bDitcher1


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Made of many precious gemstones which the Seeker of 9 Legends wishes to steal to draw out legendaries.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a good clone of Paul (yes, the one from Pokémon).


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a scarf


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is a left shoe


----------



## Zero Moment

^ ua8tg59dwtbl6do
4oi76,60QSQYJWWZgntmftnujqbhbg


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Cheren to my Bianca.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Sunflora/Vileplume hybrid named Rafflora which emits Everstone radiation for an unknown reason.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Went to Mad Scientist Law School and created me, the insane hybrid who emits Everstone radiation, because she was too lazy to go and find an actual Everstone.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Created said school so she could show the world the intricacies of the Mokey Mokey worship!


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is a worshipper of said thing


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a worshipper of Godzilla.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the Torterra which carries the world on its shell, supports the sky with its central tree and has a giant Arbok wrapped around it.


----------



## godzilla898

^Lied about someone who didn't lie


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is going to eat me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Tastes good.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Lapras/Camerupt hybrid whose Defence goes down when it uses Eruption.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^I a humongous cheesecake


----------



## Zero Moment

^is lotsa spaghetti


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a sandwich with no pickles, lettuce, or onions, but some cheese on the side.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is a cat ^_^


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a frapple-knuckled skeen.


----------



## sv_01

^ is a Rafflesia leaf sticking out of an empty Magcargo shell which is full of digital clock hands.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Vileplume named Faspilierè with a Ho-Oh plume sticking out of her head who lives in a Europe made of syrup.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is a pizza *eats*


----------



## Mai

^ Hates mafia and Homestuck, and never ever makes references to it, even ironically.


----------



## NightGhost

^likes throwing cheese at defenseless cats and then liking that same cat on fire!


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is not Russian


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a giant spider with legs of taquitos


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a taquito spider killer and hunts them for a living.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a robot made of pangolin scales and armadillo shells.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Worships said type of robot!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Robotic Trainer of said robots and pits them against each other to battle for sport.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Builds robots, sets them to Kill Mode, and duels them in brutal cave matches, winning by being STRONG.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a loser of said battles and has fled into the forest inside Mt Fuji after dishonorably failing to comply with rules of the matches, which do not exist


----------



## Zero Moment

^BLUH BLUH HUGE WITCH


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is funny


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a combination of Gotsumon and Arukenimon.


----------



## SonicNintendo

^is actually sv_02.


----------



## godzilla898

^hacked the console


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is 21 years old


----------



## sv_01

^Is a professional battlefield destroyer


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a special Time Patrol file that exists within a video game called sv_01.awes. In the video game, she is the main character who travels through time and through the internet to defeat the Grampataceous Elves of Nora, a country in the middle ages with no internet. When she arrives there, as it turns out, there is no digital technology so she cannot. Thus she uses Manifestation Technology to manifest in a physical and solid form, but ends up finding a kind-hearted, yet extremely clumsy blue-eyed man named Javen de Ruoelles. This man is also thought to be the village fool due to spouting out crazy things he thinks will happen in the future. As it turns out, however, these things actually DO happen in the future that sv_01 is from. In her medieval human form, she calls herself Seva Unscorre O'won. Seva and Javen end up falling in love, but in the very sad ending, she must erase his memory and go back to the future because if their relationship was allowed to happen, the future would've been changed significantly. And thus she continues her lonely journey through time...


----------



## godzilla898

^Does not make awesome stories about insanity


----------



## Zero Moment

^Does not comment on awesome stories about insanity


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Was once upon a time the Legendary Seeker, whose quest was to find ninety-nine legends. He searched far and wide to find these legends, but there weren't enough Legendary Pokémon in all of the known regions to satiate his hunger. And thus, he employed Seva Unscorre O'won, a strange woman who seemed to have a high proficiency with computers. Using Seva Unscorre O'won's Manifestation Technology, he created Fakemon which he made real. Seva warned him, however, that if he continued, he would spend all of his Manifest Points. And if that happened, he would lose control of his creations. Unhearing, he continues to create more and more legends, stubbornly wanting EXACTLY ninety nine. However, in his insanity, he accidentally creates 100. This overwhelms him as he loses control of all the legends, having just run out of points. Seva Unscorre O'won, unable to stand idle to this any longer, summons an even more odd woman named Arylett Dawnsborough, AKA the Insanity Storymaker and Points Giver. This woman, having bizarre powers over reality, destroys all of Legendary Seeker's Fakemon and removes all of his points, then erases his memory and sends him back in time to 2011, transforming him into a 13 year old boy whose only vestige of his former identity is his username on this forum.


----------



## Zero Moment

^knows that I once met a girl that went by the name Legendarymaster100


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Spinarak with 8 legs instead of 6 and number 8 on its back instead of a sad face.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Seva Unscorre O'won and travels through time having odd adventures and such.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a portal of alternate forms and pies


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is the truth made of ideals


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is cake


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Is the big bang


----------



## Zero Moment

^Gave new meaning to the phrase "Big Bang"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the lies in a great big vat of pies, with brown skies, radiating through the dies of our lives upon greatest shies.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is made of cake


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Did not just say something I knew he would say.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is made of salami, and expected me to say this


----------



## sv_01

^Is a Sandscratch who was assigned by Reginormal to arrest a Sixtales and a Snailma.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Astronomi-Cal, a horrendously cheesy cartoon that is supposed to teach children about the solar system.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Knows that this is my 999th post.


----------



## sv_01

^Is the Regi of the sea.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Pokémon with a cry of SVOOOOOO!


----------



## Rikuu

^ is in a conspiracy to destroy every blueberry muffin every where!


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is part of the blueberry muffin conspiracy to take over the world.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a chocolate muffin, enemy of the blueberry muffins


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is sided with me in the Blueberry Alliance


----------



## Rikuu

^ is a blueberry axe murderer


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is a chocolate axe murderer


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a green pasted wanderer who axes chocolately and gently.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Elecfreya, the less spiky and more feminine-looking counterpart of the French Zapdos.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a fluffy turnip


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a time machine


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Excelsior-class ship.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Is an alien.


----------



## sv_01

^Is frozen in a stasis chamber.


----------



## Aethelstan

^Spends several hours every day in a hidden laboratory underground performing illegal experiments that are secretly being funded by the government in preparation for the oncoming alien attack.


----------



## sv_01

Is trying to build a geothermal power plant in the middle of Asia.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the source of power and love and nuclear energy, the greatest energy source in the world is SV, hunted after frantically.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is the source of all power to the planet


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Team Magma.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is pretty much the Lifestream of this entire planet, from which souls come from when they are born and go back to when they die.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Operates the Lifestream of the entire planet.


----------



## Aethelstan

^Has never played this game before.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is friends with a giant talking pancake


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the giant pancake's best friend; a giant sausage.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a giant glass of water.


----------



## Lili

^  Is a giant.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a violet-coloured draconic being who follows around a small equine being going through adventures in an extremely colourful and sugary land with other equine beings, some of which can create lift with their limbs and sustain themselves in air and others of which can utilize a mystical force to manipulate objects due to their lack of limbs.


----------



## godzilla898

^Did not over-complicate things


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a combination of a carnivorous dinosaur, a cocoon, a bear, a pangolin, a herbivorous dinosaur and a plant.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a chief chef who specializes in cooking strange combinations of creatures in nonsensical dishes.


----------



## Mai

^ Is a magical unicorn and the messiah of a cult religon where heaven is Candyland.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a grindylow.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a prickly rock that eats living metal


----------



## Mendatt

^ Is an ice cream man. Who isn't a dinosaur.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Jedi with laser ice cream cones instead of lightsabers.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Luna Lovegood and highly believes that TCoD is a breeding ground for nargles and Crumple-Horned Snorkacks.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is a paranoid West Virginian who wears a tinfoil helmet and harasses Starbucks clientele with conspiracy theories.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is my mother in West Virginia who believes that 2012 will bring about the end of the world and has spent my entire childhood filling me with said conspiracies about how the world is going to end and the government is all behind it and plotting to take control of the Matrix and make us all slaves to their robots which is why I must wear a tinfoil helmet to protect myself from the robotic evil mind waves.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is actually from after the end of the world in 2012, who's parents moved back in time to give their child(ren) a normal childhood, but spent it all filling their mind(s) with conspiracies about the end of the world and robotic takeovers.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is my father, a time traveling Psyduck who was able to grant us the ability to time travel in the first place, but then abandoned us to be with one of his kind, and allowed me to grow up with my screwed up upset mother drunk on conspiracy theories.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a grey alien dragon who pretends to be a god, kidnaps people and hoards Everstones.


----------



## Mendatt

^ Is not a metapod.


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't want Butterfree to understand his signature.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is an evil cake tyrant, who never lets anyone in his kingdom eat an Xbox.


----------



## sv_01

^Is a monster that eats Xboxes.


----------



## Mendatt

^ Has an avatar at the time I post this.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Has been on this site far longer than me.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a genderless gray alien who used to pose as a more than slightly chaotic fire god on Earth.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a hermaphroditic multicolour alien who posed as an uptight ice god on Venus


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a cousin of a miniature earthworm


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the second vicecousin aunt thrice deremoved and once added to the Throne of Potatoes.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Artikfrigg, similar to Elecfreya, but associated with Articuno (the French one again) instead of Zapdos.


----------



## Mendatt

^ Is an evil anthropomorphic hamster with an agenda that includes wiping out all plant life on mars.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a ghost Magikarp obsessed with counting blue Jedi jackals.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Doesn't like mixing Star Wars and Halo!


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Was formed from the aftermath of a Star Wars & Halo crossover.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has never watched or played Halo or Star Wars!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ doesn't have a ferret eating his bag


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Has an elephant eating their bag.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has a wolf licking his bag!


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Bombed their garden


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Went to Balamb Garden.


----------



## sv_01

Yami Angel Christian said:


> ^ Doesn't like mixing Star Wars and Halo!


_Wait, by the "blue Jedi jackal", I meant Lucario._

^ Is a crazy Ewok.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a crazy Wookie


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a flying Koopeleon with Swablu-like wings, also known as Kloudwing Koopeleon.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is not flaxfleving.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Electric-type tortoise with rocks on its shell and a big hammer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Brought down the hammer on my back as the Judge Seva Unscorre O'Won because I was a tortoise monster in an RPG and she fights with a hammer and Judgement Skills which involve yelling OBJECTION OVERRULED many times and other judgely things.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Stole the hammer and tried to hit me with it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Dodged!


----------



## godzilla898

^Hit by Banhammer


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Dodged it when it was lobbed at him!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Hits to key often.


----------



## Catch-22

^ Truly melodramatic.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is eating VOLCANOOOOOOOO BAKEMEEEEEAT


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Made the Volcano Bakemeat


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Fish that has a Fish instead of a Wanli or a Sicib.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is flying on a magic carpet.


----------



## Krazoa

^ is not the big blue cookie monster


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Made sense


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Aquargo, the Water/Ice counterpart of Magcargo.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a Probsey, the male counterpart to Chansey


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Regifire.


----------



## Mendatt

^ Is Hamwich, the pokemon that incarnates human gullibility.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Was telling the truth.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is not in hungry Taokaka's path!


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a boulder that intends to crush all greedy explorers who come near


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a greedy explorer who intends to crush all boulders he goes near.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a ghost Cryogonal whose remains are inside a glacier and he can't get to the afterlife before they cease to be solid, so he is planning to speed it up by possessing a Magcargo who lives in a nearby (exposed) volcano and awakening Groudon.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Stole that story from the movie she watched last night!


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Stole _that_ from a movie they saw recently.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Leant me said film!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole the hearts of young men everywhere with his hit single: "Jiggle That Hot Mamma"


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ _Literally_ stole the hearts of young men everywhere


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole their brains.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole their flaxfleve organs.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Stole the stolen flaxfleve organs


----------



## godzilla898

^Made the flaxfleve organs


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Helped


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a yellow duck with butterfly wings that knows lots of Psychic moves and isn't Psychic.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is invisible.


----------



## Legos

^ Can prove that they exist.


----------



## Sypl

^Has a lamp named ghfgdshhcbkdsgvbesv.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Has a picture of their real self for their avatar.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Xatu with a constant headache.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has flooves, which are like hooves, but floovish and cherry-flavoured.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a cherry flavored lemon


----------



## sv_01

^Is a giant bear with pangolin scales and a leaf on its head.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a vanilla-flavoured dragon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a completely solid gryphon that lives in a lake.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a transparent hydra who lives in grape soda.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a liquid snake that can teleport.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a jelly donut in a jelly


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Stole a spaceship


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the captain of the stolen spaceship.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a father of a son of a brother of an uncle of a sister of a son of a son of college roomate of a sister of an aunt of a sailor


----------



## Lili

^ Is related to Chewbacca


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is an Ewok


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an evil Neimoidian with a horned helmet and a big hammer.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a Jedi Knight with a multicoloured lightsaber.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Entei pre-evo that lives on Kamino.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Just changed the natures of the lies being told.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is made of seven. Just the number, mind you.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a made of pancakes and sandviches


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Shot me


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stabbed my stubulex.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Put her stubulex under my knife


----------



## sv_01

^ Is trying to take over the world by sucking geothermal energy from a glacier.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Tried to stop me. And failed.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is an evil mastermind planning revenge on corn and Pluto


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an evil robot planning revenge on the central tree and some technologically advanced gray aliens with big eyes.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a plucky kid with super powers trying to stop me.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a gray alien that fights snakes with a big hammer that amplifies his electric powers.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Is a human who fights the same snakes with a flame-thrower.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a little person whose entire world is inside a snowflake which is going to fall somewhere with coordinates close to 19°W 65°N.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the owner of a giant lazor capable of destroying 6 miniature Africas


----------



## Orahklas

^ Has a Siamese twin who is a dolphin and who is constantly baking pies to cover up his fishy breath. 

~Oh~


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Stole a blue box.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is trying to predict what the end of the snowflake world will be and all he knows so far is that there will be some kind of unity.


----------



## Lili

^ Is a gold digger


----------



## Mai

^ Is a dusclops with the abilty to see the world's future in plays made of vegetables.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an overgrown Drapion that overloads people's computers with mail saying "Resistance is futile."


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is a giant worm that eats pancakes and dead rocks


----------



## Starly

^ Is an alive rock


----------



## Mai

^ Is a dead rock who died because they jumped into a volcano and is now haunting us from a melted laptop.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is a Golurk who works at Office Depot


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Tried to use his Shuppet army to take over Cardiff


----------



## Mai

^Used his dusclops army to stop Vehement Mustelid.


----------



## sv_01

^Is trying to take over the world with Skorupi-shaped nanoprobes.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^Stopped Mai using invisible Bibarel.


----------



## godzilla898

^Beat the Elite Four with glith Pokemon


----------



## Time Psyduck

^Got eaten.


----------



## Dragonclaw

^ Recognizes me as the man in the window.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a snow cloud.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Shot at a snow cloud.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Torterra whose tree has been possessed by the king of the Digital World.


----------



## DarkAura

^is a magikarp with the move hyperbeam.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Lives on a cloud on Venus with Chuck Norris, a Mudkip and Millhouse.


----------



## sv_01

^ Lives on a cloud on Tatooine with Jeri Ryan, Groudon and Willy.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Blew up the universe because she had five minutes to kill.


----------



## godzilla898

^Hacked a pizza box


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Flew a space shuttle into the sun.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is flying around the sun in triangles with a train.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Made up something I wouldn't want.


----------



## Hogia

^Is currently on fire.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Set me on fire


----------



## zeKieranator

^ Forgot a fire extinguisher.


----------



## sv_01

^ Stole the fire extinguisher.


----------



## godzilla898

^Ate the toasty pancakes


----------



## Mai

^Made the pancakes out of fire extinguishers.


----------



## Lili

^ Rapes pancakes viciously and then decapitates them


----------



## sv_01

^Lost a slipper while standing on a dome, talking to a bee and trying to get something off someone's shorts and stick it on a guy named Miguel.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Found the slipper and used it to bring down an enemy aircraft.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is the bastard child of Arnold Schwarzenegger.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Was killed by a Shuppet


----------



## sv_01

^ Was assimilated by a collective mind of Cryogonal.


----------



## Flygon1

^ Ate 50 cranberries for breakfast.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a sea monster made of cranberries.


----------



## Time Psyduck

^ Flew into a mountain of cranberries.


----------



## sv_01

^ Flew through a giant hot muffin that looked like a volcano because there was too much butter in it and it was upside down.


----------



## zeKieranator

^ Built a giant hot muffin that looked like a volcano.


----------



## DarkAura

^was married to a wrestler living on a toasted pancake with a fire extinguisher, and everyone on fire.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the toasted pancake of Mordor


----------



## sv_01

^Is the fried ice cream of Mustafar.


----------



## godzilla898

^Throws themself into the sun daily


----------



## sv_01

^ Is grammatically correct.


----------



## Wobbles

^ Secretly has 1,000,000 Bibarel slaves hidden in Bill's PC.


----------



## sv_01

^ Doesn't like slow blue Pokémon.


----------



## Lili

^  Isn't a Metapod


----------



## godzilla898

^Watches tests about a sprakly (yes, sprakly) horse and a flying cheesecake


----------



## RosesBones

^Is about to get swarmed by tiny raptors.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Rose Tyler and travels around with the Doctor.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is Seven of Nine and travels around with the EMH whose emitter has just been stolen by Kirk.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Eight of Ten who flies around on an intergalactic space coach which was stolen by Picard.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is 6 of 8, who is flying away from us at the slowest pace possible on a spaceship built by O'Neill! (Yes, breaking the Star Trek thing we've got going here)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a giant flaxfleving jivvlejym who lives inside of my liver.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is trying to sell pictures on TCoD of PhaRaoH in the suit she apparently has to buy!


----------



## godzilla898

^Bought 85 brownie sundaes with a giant elephant


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is not the giant elephant I bought said ice cream with!


----------



## Wobbles

^ Has a brain bigger than a walnut.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a tree-obsessed Elekid with a big hammer.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is part of a band that is named Punching Puppies.


----------



## godzilla898

^Leader of a 4-ring circus


----------



## Lili

^ Is Britney Spears' gynecologist


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an evil scientist who is trying to take over Antarctica.


----------



## Lili

^  Is my assistant in taking over Antarctica through the powers of EVIL


----------



## godzilla898

^Is leader of an underground movement to overthrow EVIL known as LIVE


----------



## sv_01

^Is the leader of an organization named Cybernetically United Technicians and Engineers Keeping Insane Time Travelers In Enemy Space, but the name often gets abbreviated because it's very long.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a CUTE KITTEN.


----------



## Lili

^ Eats cute kittens


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the member of the Mad Anti-Geothermalistic Military Association that intends to stop all geothermal power plants because they think heat from below is evil.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Has had her application to Freedom to Richard, Oscar, Samantha and Timmy turned down last week... Sorry for bringing that up again...


----------



## godzilla898

^Is making this awkward


----------



## sv_01

Is a member of the Free Association of Shuckle and Tangela.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is completely unrelated to the Association For Random Organauts


----------



## DarkAura

^Is a member of the Damsils Under Massive Bomb Associate with Stupid Santas.

*Or the D.U.M.B.A.S.S


----------



## sv_01

^Is a member of the Vicious Organization Loving Chaos And Not Order, which attempted to destroy the Good League Associating Commanders In Every Region but only managed to stop the Absolutely Inefficient, Rather Pointless Orange Rescue Team.


----------



## DarkAura

^Is a member of Making Alot of Random Stuff


----------



## Lili

^  Is a member of the Organization Of Evil Crocodiles, also known as OOEC.


----------



## DarkAura

^ Is making up analogies.


----------



## Lili

^ Is an analogy


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the 25th simile on that paper over there. Yeah, that one.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is the Robotically Enhanced Golem Intelligence.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a Magcargo posessed by the spirit of a Mayan god


----------



## Lili

^ Is the Mayan God, named Cacapoopoohead


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is a conch shell posessed by the spirit of Polyrhiccessius, a Spartan warlord who died from an overdose of Dihydrogen Monoxide.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Delcatty claw possessed by the spirit of a Klingon Subcommander who used to serve on an assimilated 8472 ship under the command of Tora Ziyal's half-Insectoid Xindi sister.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a giant underwater snake posessed by the spirit of the captain of a giant submarine


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^Hates dinosaurs.


----------



## Lili

^ Hates llamasaurs


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Regi disguised as a Lati who is in love with a Nido but lives with an Itar.


----------



## godzilla898

^Wears a bucket as a shirt


----------



## Lili

^  Is a living shirt-bucket


----------



## DarkAura

^hates Carl the llama


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows that I misread "shirt bucket" as something very different.


----------



## Lili

^ Eats pieces of shit like you for breakfast


----------



## DarkAura

^Is a total dumbass.(we're lying in this,XD)


----------



## Lili

^  Needs to SHUT THE FUCK UP (ily~)


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Lapras evolution whose Defense goes up when it's hit by an Ice-type move.


----------



## godzilla898

^Stops nuke launches after lunch every other Wednesday


----------



## DarkAura

^ Is a turd


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is Two Words McGleeson, somebody who weaves insanely original things and stories using merely two words.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a frozen Magcargo shell.


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Is not being incredibily silly.


----------



## godzilla898

^Invented gravity in the 60's


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Invented emotions in the 70's.


----------



## sv_01

^ Invented snow in the 80's in Greenland.


----------



## Lili

^ Invented classical music


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Invented sheeblan music.


----------



## Lili

^ Dances to my sheeblan music


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Faspen Sheeblan, which is the one of the race that has wings and seventeen tails.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Team Magma member named Marina Bluewave.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Team Aqua member named Ardio Redflare.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is a giant pile of radioactive wood


----------



## Lili

^  Likes to kick puppies


----------



## DarkAura

^Is apart of the Caterpie Has Unlimited Choking Kaptains


----------



## sv_01

^Is Kai Orga, a Bajoran spiritual leader who lives in an undersea base.


----------



## godzilla898

^Has a giant Varan in his backyard


----------



## Lili

^  Is the giant Varan in sv_01's backyard.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Varan's prostitute who has a fetish for odd helmetry.


----------



## godzilla898

^Crafts motrocycle helmets in the shape of seafood


----------



## sv_01

^ Makes motorcycle helmets from snail shells.


----------



## Lili

^  Is a motorcycle helmet named Eustace


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a bike helmet named Jill.


----------



## godzilla898

^Uses bike helmets as football helmets


----------



## sv_01

^Eats bike helmets for lunch.


----------



## DarkAura

^ Is a Puppy


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^Has three heads; one happy, one sad, one dead.


----------



## sv_01

^Is a ghost Dodrio.


----------



## Flareth

^Is the Ghost Lupe.


----------



## DarkAura

^is a ghost magneton


----------



## Flareth

^ has marshmallows for eyes


----------



## sv_01

^ has clouds for eyes.


----------



## godzilla898

^Eats clouds for cereal


----------



## Mai

^ Feeds sv_01 bowls of Flareth's eyes.


----------



## Lili

^ Is one of Flareth's eyes


----------



## sv_01

^ Is trying to use Ice Beam on a Shedinja until only the shell remains.


----------



## godzilla898

^Doesn't know the difference between B and a bull


----------



## Lili

^ Poops his pants on a regular basis


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Tried to sell me one of those hats last weekend!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Bought one of those hats yesterday


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Kept teasing Krazoa with it earlier cuz she recognised parts of it are apparently glowy!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Thinks that last statement is a lie...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Can't concentrate on Final Fantasy X cuz of copious amounts of glowing things!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ hates Final Fantasy VI


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Can't control Zidane at all on Dissidia!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Reaper Chop'd me and made me bleed all over the floor from a rectangle shaped dent in my head


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Keeps teasing me with the fact it has a Neko in it! Or so I've heard... But so does Yu-Gi-Oh! Zeal...


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Does not like nekos


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is against Krazoa cosplaying as any Neko at the next Manga Night!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Is also cosplaying as a neko on the next Manga Night


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is going as the 10th Doctor!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ is a Team Aqua grunt


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is a Team Magma Grunt!


----------



## PhaRaoH

^ Is a spy for Team Rocket


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Sent her toe nails to infiltrate Team Galactic and her finger nails to infiltrate Team Plasma!


----------



## Lili

^ Has no toe-nails


----------



## sv_01

^ Defeated a Magcargo with Will-O-Wisp.


----------



## godzilla898

^Breaks the laws of Arizona on a regular basis


----------



## Lili

^ Called me four times today asking for a cup of sugar


----------



## sv_01

^ Gave godzilla898 a cup of sugar with one cube of tea.


----------



## godzilla898

^Froze a banana into solid crabcakes


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies

^didn't drink enough coffee


----------



## Lili

^  Had his body dissolved my corrosive acid


----------



## sv_01

^ Hasn't just reminded me of Victreebel.


----------



## godzilla898

^Makes refrences to things that make no sense in context


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Heart and soul belongs to McArthur's Park! (Google it...)


----------



## RK-9

^ Is the most beautiful, wonderful, most kind, loving man on the earth

You're welcome :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Didn't jus get shot! *wryly smiles at RK-9*


----------



## sv_01

^ Hasn't just shot RK-9.


----------



## godzilla898

^Makes guns for terroristic penguins


----------



## sv_01

^Is a terroristic monkey.


----------



## godzilla898

^Doesn't eat his pancakes


----------



## sv_01

^Is a dinosaur made of pancakes.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is why we never visit the moon anymore


----------



## DarkAura

^ Is apart of the Cannons Under Little Tanks


----------



## sv_01

Has been assimilated by the Bunch Of Random Geologists.


----------



## godzilla898

^Member of Board About Lovingly Taking Anyone's Nougats


----------



## sv_01

^Is a member of Board About Lovingly Trapping Amazing Robots.


----------



## godzilla898

^Has nothing better to do than snort paint


----------



## sv_01

^Is a dinosaur/cow monster that jumps over the moon.


----------



## godzilla898

^Designs products with less sense than Aperture Science


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Is a Zombie


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is old


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Wears a wig


----------



## Lili

^  Is a wig


----------



## Eclipse

^Is allergic to edible sparkles


----------



## sv_01

^Is a giant sparkle monster that works as a detective in Cloud City.


----------



## Lili

^ Has no idea that I am actually from Cloud City


----------



## godzilla898

^Made Cloud City out of toilet paper and payed all the residents into telling people it was made of clouds


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Destroyed Cloud City with a watering can!


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Nimmeled a frimjohn. Upside-down.


----------



## Lili

^ Never confuses us


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is never gonna let you down or desert you


----------



## godzilla898

^Will always dessert you


----------



## sv_01

^Hasn't just used a noun that doesn't have a verb form as a verb.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Can't explain how Gojirra jus failed!


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Just got shenanigan'd


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Knows the identity of our Xbox Live Clan's freelancer, Shenanigans...


----------



## Mendatt

^ is a banana


----------



## Cloudsong

^is secretly a snail that adores Ke$ha


----------



## Cydnix

^Is secretly a Ke$ha that adores a snail


----------



## sv_01

^Is a purple kitten that sleeps in a red lotus in the sky, and when it wakes up, a pink Grass-type bat will cut down the central tree which is actually Ash's father possessed by an evil computer with the Rafflesia on its head, Articuno will attempt to save the day with an army of Gardevoir and Escavalier but then he will realize that he is a bad commander and get eaten by an overgrown Mightyena, Zapdos will avenge him with the help of Boromir, a genderless gray alien and an enormous hammer made of Chrome Digizoid, but then he'll get eaten by a snake wrapped around the world and the world will end, but Glacia and Pryce will hide in a heap of snow and start a new world.


----------



## Mendatt

^ Did not make me go "I don't even"


----------



## godzilla898

^ Makes nonsense out of sense


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Won't turn that around under threat of a leaf on his head!


----------



## sv_01

^ Used a leaf to freeze Spencer Damon's soul.


----------



## godzilla898

^Kept Walt Disney in cryogenic storage


----------



## Yami Angel Christian

^ Is the main character in the new Kingdom Hearts Game!


----------



## SquishierCobra

^Killed Kenny McCormick AND Leomon


----------



## godzilla898

^Grows bananas on a potato tree


----------



## Zero Moment

^Grows money on a pizza tree


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Eats babies


----------



## Coroxn

^ Always tells the truth.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is eating a banana


----------



## Coroxn

^Is overly protective of his wallpaper colour.


----------



## godzilla898

^Lies about lying about telling the truth


----------



## Coroxn

^Is a cartoon character.


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Clubs Baby seals


----------



## Coroxn

^Hates Adult Penguins


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Knows a guy who knows a guy whose sister knows a guy whose neighbor dated a guy that knows a guy who went to college with a guy that met Butterfree.


----------



## Coroxn

^Doesn't know that that's entirely possible.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is the third degree of separation between me and Morgan Freeman.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an arachnoid alien and former Borg drone called Eight of Twelve, originally named Athena Stonefang.


----------



## godzilla898

^Actually thought this was Sparta


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Knows that this IS Sparta


----------



## Coroxn

^Knows I have nothing but contempt for his horseradish.


----------



## Mai

^ Doesn't have the wasabi/horseradish needed for the cure of mushrooms.


----------



## Zero Moment

^ HAS ALL OF THE HONESTY


AAAAAAAALL OF IT


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is a level 1 Pedal belonging to the Wusiji Dr.


----------



## Coroxn

^Knows that Mai has suffered a series of unfortunate events.


----------



## godzilla898

^Knows which sushi stole his lunch


----------



## Coroxn

^Knows no such thing.


----------



## Mai

^ Does not know what I was referencing with my last post.


----------



## godzilla898

^Fought the Grammar Nazis in the 70's


----------



## Mai

^ Was a part of the Grammar Nazi's in the 60's.


----------



## Coroxn

(Mai, you failed, I really didn't know).
^Doesn't know she failed and lost the game.


----------



## godzilla898

^Won a game, but not THE game


----------



## Coroxn

^Is a bayleaf


----------



## Zero Moment

^Lives in Eporue


----------



## godzilla898

^Loves watching documentaries on se snails


----------



## sv_01

^Is a se snail.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a free snail.


----------



## Coroxn

^ Is a free sail


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a free sailing ship.


----------



## Black Yoshi

^Is a sail boat for free.


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Costs 413Υ


----------



## godzilla898

^Makes words in apostrophes


----------



## Coroxn

^Rocks socks


----------



## Mai

^ Is the writer of A Series Of Unfortunate Events' dog.


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Is Cuvier


----------



## Coroxn

^Is a dead man walking (walking) hearing angels talking (talking).


----------



## Ever

^is a Wynaut


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is Gabe Newell


----------



## Ever

^Is Song's worst enemy.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Has a SULPxpg account


----------



## Ever

^Hates Legsee (Legendarysekker's new nickname)


----------



## Zero Moment

^Hates Ever


----------



## Ever

^ Wants strawberries


----------



## Zero Moment

^Wants Bananas


----------



## Ever

^ wants to marry Legsee :P


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Wants two marry Ever


----------



## Ever

^ is sleeping


----------



## godzilla898

^Is demolishing Tokyo as we speak (type?)


----------



## Ever

^ Hates all things purple


----------



## Starship Trooper

^Has a secret Mars base with millions and millions of interplanetary missiles


----------



## godzilla898

^Eats endangered sea anemenones for breakfast


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Knows the true meaning of 42


----------



## Ever

^ _Wants_ to know the true meaning of 42


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Rhyhorn who is looking for the meaning of life in the Pokémon Mansion.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Holds the record for most cupcakes frosted in a 24-hour period.


----------



## SquishierCobra

^Is a satyr


----------



## godzilla898

^Is the son of a mammoth


----------



## Ever

^ Is supposed to be on the computer.


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Is probably a zombie


----------



## Ever

^ Is hungry


----------



## SquishierCobra

^ Wants to kill the SMurfs


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a smiffle bean on a quest to liberate Dorian.


----------



## DarkAura

^Loves to smell beagle puppies

(Whoa! This thread....It's almost to the 1000th post!)


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is from Team Missile Bomb and enjoys trashy strolling that is an eyesore.


----------



## Flareth

^ likes to stick coins in her ears


----------



## Ever

^ Wants cat pee on her couch.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an evil Metapod/Absol/Gardevoir/Sneasel hybrid with goat horns that honk.


----------



## godzilla898

^Crossbreeds pea plants and watermelon plants, to the chagrin of kids everywhere


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Touched MC Hammer


----------



## Ever

^ Is mean


----------



## godzilla898

^Cakes pans in pancakes


----------



## Ever

^ dislikes oxygen


----------



## sv_01

^ hates water in any form.


----------



## DarkAura

^Loves eating Fireant hills.

WHOO!! 1000th POST


----------



## Ever

^ has a pet Mewtwo


----------



## Zero Moment

^ Has two pet Absols


----------



## Ever

^ hates Legendaries


----------



## godzilla898

^Killed Dialga with a Heal Ball


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^ has eaten all of New York City. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Mai

^ Was in New York City at the time.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a crazy octopus alien who wants to take over the galaxy from his HQ beneath the Empire State Building.


----------



## Mai

^Watched my nefarious plans unfoil from within a mousehole.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is an architect that designs mouseholes


----------



## Ever

^ Has a platypus skeleton that lives in a mousehole


----------



## Flareth

^ has three heads


----------



## godzilla898

^Once ate 15 watermelons in an hour


----------



## sv_01

Is a Cylon who lives on the planet Geminon in a building that has a sign saying "Gemiinon Cylon Headquarter2" on it.


----------



## DarkAura

^Went to see a horrible movie starring William taft, Chuck Nice, and Tonya Harding


----------



## Ever

^ 's avvie is a Jirachi


----------



## DarkAura

^Avvie is not a shuckle, but shuckle's evil twin, Elkcuhs, who wants todestroy everything.


----------



## Ever

^ used to have a Dialga licky


----------



## DarkAura

^Loves to eat her shorts


----------



## Ever

^ hates lickies


----------



## DarkAura

(That is a lie!!! Very good)

^Wont make a lie about me.


----------



## Ever

^ Is SO NOT my friend


----------



## DarkAura

^doesnt know what a shuckle is.


----------



## Comatoad

^Doesn't know how to color


----------



## DarkAura

^Doesnt have over 500 posts.


----------



## Ever

^ Must really hate posting because she has less than 2 posts

EDIt: 250th post!


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Crobat that has green blood, likes sunlight and looks weird because she's half Duosion, she knows Leech Life and a glitched-up Attract that works on everyone and everything, and is planning to commit suicide while seducing a Norse Mythology-obsessed Finneon.


----------



## godzilla898

^Lives under a cave


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is an imaginary number discovered by the imaginary mathematician Paolo Irving.


----------



## Ever

^ Has never seen a pony in his life.


----------



## DarkAura

^ eats wood from a family of woodchucks and beavers while watching "World's Dumbist Prankers 25" while drinking oil from a cat's liver while inside a triangle house while laughing so hard, oil and puppies come out the nose and kidney.


----------



## Ever

^'s name is LightShine


----------



## DarkAura

^ is the last lie i just made along with dancing pencils that squirt pudding and soda.


----------



## Comatoad

^Tastes like moon cheese I bought from Mickey


----------



## DarkAura

^ likes eatting frozen oil


----------



## Zero Moment

^Gets joking in a Mafia game


----------



## godzilla898

^Got out of prison with a Monopoly "Get Out of Jail Free" card


----------



## sv_01

^ Constructed a ship that is going from Leon to Cylon-occupied Caprica.


----------



## Ever

^ Is a rabid Buneary on a hunt for shiny turnips.


----------



## sv_01

^ Designs ships from her HQ on Leon.


----------



## godzilla898

^Lives on Mars with a giant wagon


----------



## sv_01

^Is a Battlestar commander who has urgent missions on Geminon and Aquarion and cannot decide.


----------



## Comatoad

^Thinks unicorns are from Mars


----------



## Ever

^ Made that Flygon sprite herself.


----------



## Comatoad

^Doesn't know what a Flygon is


----------



## Ever

^ Thinks my username is Shuckle Plushie


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is the real answer to life, the universe, and everything.


----------



## Ever

^ Has nEver, Ever seen me. Ever. In his life. (Haha "Ever")


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Has nEver, Ever seen herself. Ever. In her life. And is unaware of the existence of mirrors.


----------



## Ever

(The horror!)

^ Is totally not wearing uber-awesome goggles.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a purple paitt can.


----------



## Ever

^ is an orange block. Obviously.


----------



## Tails

Totally not one of my favorite PoKéMoN. D: <


----------



## Ever

^ has a picture of Shadow, Silver, and Knuckles as his avvie.


----------



## Tails

More than three. [/uncreative]


----------



## Ever

(Dude, use a caret [^]!)

^ Is very original in his replies.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Juffled the sheen of seven mimpets.


----------



## Tails

Plotting revenge on that one guy who stole her left shoe.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the Stitch to my Lilo.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Made an inappropiate joke


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Ate a house.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Swallowed a pineapple whole


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is an Earnest Pachyderm.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Trill science officer from a universe that has no cephalopods of its own.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Did not make me wonder whether that was just a coincidence or that she is actually knowledgeable that's the noise Messengers make.


----------



## sv_01

^ Realizes that it's a Star Trek alien species.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Did not just induce a close coincidence.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Co-founded Aperture Science


----------



## Tails

Totally hates ponies.


----------



## Ever

^ Is marrying Cassia Reyes in 3 seconds


----------



## godzilla898

^ Is not scientifically possible


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is eating her; then is going to eat me. OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is firing laz0rz


----------



## Tails

Not interested in legendaries.


----------



## Zero Moment

^Told a lie about me


----------



## SquishierCobra

^doesn't like Mudkipz


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

^ Is a disgraced Republican senator


----------



## Zero Moment

^Is a ma'am


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a cat that honks, steals hands and has horns that look like hotdogs while everyone else's are carrots.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Sips tea at high noon with a very fine chap known as Gilderoy Lockhart.


----------



## Ever

^ is a fox with *horns*! ;)


----------



## godzilla898

^ Implied something involving cheese


----------



## Ever

^ Implied that he has a rather large fish tank at home


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Duosion who lives in a mansion full of Combee and is in love with a Whimsicott.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Eats nonsense for breakfast


----------



## Ever

^ is a rather wimpy Seedot who eats orange bananas 24/7.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Chinchou that shoots red and blue lasers from its antennas.


----------



## hyphen

^Sleeps under a chair every Thursday.


----------



## Comatoad

^Poked a Jirachi in the eye


----------



## Flareth

^ makes figurines out of chocolate, velvet, and shoelaces.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Can't eat steak without eating Brussels' sprouts first


----------



## Ever

^ waited 97 hours to buy a pencil


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Sandile with red and blue glasses.


----------



## Ever

^ has an avvie.


----------



## Charikachu

^ Telling the truth about her Location


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a British woman known as Pippinshoes.


----------



## Comatoad

^Has a balding My Little Pony


----------



## sv_01

^ Is trying to take over the world with red and blue lasers from her Fortress of Doom.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Squeals at men defenestrating hapless squirrels.


----------



## Comatoad

^Ate her avatar with A1 sauce.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Makes pancakes from slash


----------



## Ever

^ consumes food through his right thigh


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the cornerstone of bananas.


----------



## hyphen

^Has a creepy plaster mask covering a lamp.


----------



## Mr. Dude

^Is obsessed with _italics._


----------



## Ever

^'s name is Ms. Lady (Oh my god  I am so unoriginal)


----------



## godzilla898

^ Wrote a novel about pancakes in one night


----------



## Mr. Dude

^Ate the novel about pancakes because he was hungry.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is actually Prisoner 0, an escapee from an outerspace prison.


----------



## SquishierCobra

^Kills People and eats hands


----------



## Ever

^spent all day yesterday singing the Mission:Impossible theme song.


----------



## godzilla898

^Wrote a song about why atoms don't exist


----------



## Ever

^ Is a 45 year old space Skitty who kills comets for a living.

TIDe: 400th post!


----------



## Anomaly 54

^Has a fear of flying


----------



## Comatoad

^Is Cheat Master's evil step-brother.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Stole the sonic screwdriver.


----------



## PokeGirl

^ Ate my eye glasses


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is named Stimpabitch.


----------



## godzilla898

^Eats fatcakes with her heart arteries


----------



## Ever

^ Took a 20-hour trip through Middle Earth.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a flaming Burger King singing WHAT IS LOVE.


----------



## Ever

^ Has watched _Star Wars:Revenge of the Sith_ a total of 72 times in the past 3 months.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Bought shoes from a burning homeless man


----------



## Ever

^ sailed around the world in under  3 hours


----------



## godzilla898

^Made a spaceship out of aluminum foil and a plastic bag


----------



## Ever

^ is a spazzing lima bean on a quest for kidneys.


----------



## godzilla898

^Eats kidney beans so much that her skin turned pink


----------



## Ever

^ Is a fish with 17 lives


----------



## Flareth

^ explodes anvils for a living


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses pickaxes to open purple paint cans.


----------



## godzilla898

^Mines for tables using a dirt sword


----------



## Ever

^ Found .017 dogs in a fiberglass jar


----------



## Zero Moment

^Doesn't know that this thread has OVER 9000 views.


----------



## Ever

^ didn't know the letter "b" existed until I told him


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Roselia that is in love with a Whimsicott who is the empress of all Grass-types.


----------



## godzilla898

^Stole the idea for making a lightbulb out of the Parthenon


----------



## Ever

^ discovered Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Solrock/Luxray hybrid that is reborn from red and blue flames when killed.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Knows the rumples that unease souls.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^ is not the most awesome person I've never met


----------



## hyphen

^destroyed a planet in a past life


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^is not a member here


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Went to a Bellsprout prostitution club to obtain the item in signature.


----------



## Ever

^ Wants a pet Bellsprout named Narra.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Cooks Bellsprouts over a cow fire


----------



## hyphen

^ Is a zombie Bellsprout.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a Bellsprout who has a penchant for humping people's shoes.


----------



## Ever

^ is friends with a small jackal who claims to be the empress of sindarin.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is the partner of Lesbian Zeus.


----------



## Ever

^ named her fourth toe on the right side "Sarbear"


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Porygon2 with a slightly split personality that fights a Kingdra with world domination intentions, with no Rayquaza equivalent in sight.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Rode the Drought Train to Hat City.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Sells towering pillars of hats for absurd prices


----------



## Ever

^ Buys those hats with yeti currency.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is one of the twin Armageddomons that are supposed to be the powerful female Apocalymon's bodyguards when she arises.


----------



## godzilla898

^Throws black holes in his quest for cheese


----------



## Ever

^ created mutations to match those in the FAYZ


----------



## sv_01

^ Was killed by a guy with Scolipede horns.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Eats cheese with shepard pies


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an aquatic alien troll vampire ghost possessing a flying robot ninja centaur.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Made the coveted invention: Mexican hat chairs.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is looking for diamonds on Mon Calamari with the help of Harry Potter and Jack Sparrow.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Makes sushi out of pond scum and lettuce


----------



## Ever

^ Has discovered 45000 ways to say "Fly"


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Discovered 16 ways to say "schmongle"


----------



## sv_01

^ Is an Entei/Charizard/Solrock/Luxray hybrid, also known as Erisolquaza.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Ert fuis trhe mcl edsd


----------



## sv_01

^ Thinks that I understand him.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Cakes eat with a giant maple syrup


----------



## Zero Moment

^In Soviet Russia, stepped in by dog shit


----------



## hyphen

^Puts fake flowers on people's heads when they sing.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Fumigated the inside of a peanuthugger.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

^has never had internet access


----------



## Ever

^ Crawls across the universe for lunch.


----------



## sv_01

^ Died in a spaceship crash which involved a ship carrying organs and a ship carrying garden tools, one of them made in Leon Shipyard.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Like to ite ipples and bininis


----------



## sv_01

^ Hadn't just combine replacing "a" with "i" and incorrect tenses.


----------



## Ever

^ Tound this site while searching "The Sky of Elephants"


----------



## SquishierCobra

^Will let Star Fox do that


----------



## Ever

^ Killed Star Fox while eating a pork bun with his tail.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Can't let Snake get the Landmaster


----------



## Ever

^ Saw Snake burrowing into a beaver's dam.


----------



## Flareth

^ is a singing dolphin.


----------



## sv_01

^ Is one of the Great Ray Emmitting Enemies Named Sparkly Uppercase Names.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Once held a muffin hostage to escape from the pillow factory


----------



## Ever

^ monarch of the minor factors


----------



## sv_01

^ Is a Four-Eyed Feline which is obviously Feferi in disguise.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Disguises lizards as dragons by using science


----------



## Ever

^ Debated with Gandalf about the reality of unicorns


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Dealt the hand of Rinoa's pony.


----------



## Ever

^ reserved a spot in the afterlife known as druuwen saaldic. (yes, I made that up.)


----------



## sv_01

^ Has just been assimilated by an evil Ninetales.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Crafts bagels from stone and poppyseed


----------



## hyphen

^eats impossibly huge frozen glazed donuts while traveling through time.


----------



## bulbasaur

^Knows exactly what to put as her usertitle


----------



## hyphen

^Lives in a huge purple and green mansion that turns into a shed when police officers come close.
(......how do I come up with these?)


----------



## bulbasaur

^Knows exactly how to come up with these


----------



## Ever

^ worked as a goading workhorse on Neptune.


----------



## sv_01

^ Has been invited to a dinner in three in a fancy restaurant in the southeast gold quadrant.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Planted a nuke under the southeast gold quadrant as a trap for Everglider


----------



## sv_01

^ Is desperately in love with a paint can.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Somehow knew of my secret obsession with old sacks


----------



## ClockWork

^ Loves sacks


----------



## Ever

^ Ginormous threetailed jiggling hamster


----------



## sv_01

^ Dyed the Indigo Plateau purplish red.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Makes up nonsense, then sells it for drugs. And by drugs I mean peanuts. And by peanuts I mean guns. And by guns and mean food.


----------



## Dragon

^Most violent psychopath on record; is wanted in ten countries.


----------



## Spatz

^ Deranged doctor, often accompanied with a one-armed gunslinger, wanted in over 20 systems, thre of which is a death warrant


----------



## hyphen

^Texts about 1768989342 times every day.


----------



## Luxcario

/\ is a secret fan of Digimon.


----------



## sv_01

^ Sees paint cans instead of everyone.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Brings up things which are better left unsaid


----------



## SquishierCobra

Kills people and cooks and eats the hands of his victims


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Is afraid of troll faces.


----------



## Zero Moment

Is 9


----------



## sv_01

^ Knows nothing about sea dweller lowbloods.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Is a half-blood wielder of a banana sword.


----------



## godzilla898

^Is doing it wrong


----------



## Ever

^ hears the word "kerfluffle" everywhere.


----------



## sv_01

^ Will make the viruses in the future after changing the "o" to blue and the "0" to dark red.


----------



## hyphen

^Explodenates 5 times a day.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Teleportates freely in India


----------



## Ever

^leaked into space without charge.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ A spaceman with a turnip.


----------



## sv_01

^ Chases tentacle monsters in space every day.


----------



## hyphen

^Lives in a chip bag.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Melts whipped cream with a phone


----------



## hyphen

^Doesn't post here.


----------



## Tomboy

^is 2 years old


----------



## sv_01

^Is a blueberry-flavoured spider lady.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Plans to turn all houses into cakes


----------



## I liek Squirtles

^sleeps with worms


----------



## Ever

^ lounges in Jupiter while eating Saturn and drinking comets.


----------



## sv_01

^ Has two personalities, of which one is a mutant and one is crazy.


----------



## godzilla898

^ Planted the crazy personality in her via and Inception-like trip to Wonderland


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

^ Has a tromboner.


----------



## SquishierCobra

^is a Power Ranger


----------



## sv_01

^ Uses appleberry sauce to explain how magnets work.


----------



## Ever

^ is it's own personal stalker.


----------



## Luxcario

/\ lieks mudkips


----------



## Espeon

Ooh, this thread is long overdue for closing! 500 errors and all that jazz. Please just recreate the thread if you wish to continue playing. :)


----------

